# Training pants for older children?



## anothersquish

Been speaking a another mum from school (as we do...gossips!) and we got onto the topic of cloth etc. Now turns out her 5yr old still has bed wetting issues maybe once or twice a week but shes spending a fortune on disposable 'sleep shorts' (dri nights??) 
I said Id have a look for her and try and see if anywhere makes reusable training pants for older children. 
Anyone have any ideas as to where I could find some for her?


----------



## thelilbump

Blueberry do a good range :flower:


----------



## kirsten1985

There are quite a lot if you have a look on the nappy websites :D


----------



## anothersquish

Cheers, they seem to just go up to 60lbs max. Think her little boy is a bit heavier than mine so around 25kg which is the max size I can find the blueberrys and barely off the max size of the others. Could probably do with finding something that goes up to 30kg?


----------



## anothersquish

oh no, found some bigger ones, looking in the wrong place!!


----------



## Rachel_C

www.nappiesbyminki.co.uk have some that are for up to 7 years in the pull on pants section.


----------



## mommyof3co

I really like our blueberries, but they aren't waterproof so it depends on how much he is wetting, it might still be getting him and the bed wet. Some that we like that are waterproof come from www.hyenacart.com/piddlepoddles


----------

